# Vipera ammodytes



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Brian was kind enough to let me meet this little stunner yesterday and he blew my mind. Ive never met a snake I like more than a boiga.... until now:mf_dribble:.
The photos do not do it justice, some taken by me and I think a couple of these were also taken by Brian.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice looking ammo, what locality is it???


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Love that grumpy face........Brian (and your O/H) have some beautiful snakes.....
Great pics


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

gorgeous snakes, absolutely adore them


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Nice looking ammo, what locality is it???


 We will have to wait for Brian to answer that one.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

My guess is Kôrita, Bosnia..


----------

